
Cruzbit: A simple decentralized peer-to-peer ledger - asdvxgxasjab
https://medium.com/@asdvxgxasjab/cruzbit-a-simple-decentralized-peer-to-peer-ledger-2944495b6129
======
gearshift
Do you have docs that explain the spec so new implementations can be written
without dissecting the code?

~~~
asdvxgxasjab
Not at the moment but this is a good idea. Is there a preferred docs
format/tool people like right now?

------
keepitsane
Seems interesting. Any future plans or just a fun side project?

~~~
asdvxgxasjab
I want to continue to work on the code. Specifically improving the peer
protocol.

I've also had someone reach out with me with interest in developing a
Flutter/Dart wallet for iOS/Android. So that will be cool if that happens.

Other than that it's largely out of my hands :)

